# Flash Intro using Godaddys Website tonight



## nedmac (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi
I realize many people on here advise againse using Godaddys Website tonight, but, here I am. 
I created a flash intro using the program Anim-Fx. 
Based on this programs instructions, I uploaded 2 files to Website Tonight a .swf file and .txt file. I also took the HTML code and pasted it where I wanted it on the site. 
All I get is a big black box when previewing the site (or even after I publish it)
The files are all correct because I uploaded them all to a different website builder and they worked fine. 
Im wondering if after I upload the two files to website tonight, do I need to do something else with them? As you know their site is not to helpful with answering questions and the site for anim-fx has tutorials for just about every other website builder out there except for website tonight.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Menekali (Sep 6, 2007)

nedmac said:


> Hi
> I realize many people on here advise againse using Godaddys Website tonight, but, here I am.
> I created a flash intro using the program Anim-Fx.
> Based on this programs instructions, I uploaded 2 files to Website Tonight a .swf file and .txt file. I also took the HTML code and pasted it where I wanted it on the site.
> ...


Could you provide a link to the html file that containts the .swf file? It may help.


----------



## nedmac (Sep 6, 2003)

triplechar.swfquality=high


----------



## Menekali (Sep 6, 2007)

I was looking more for an actualy link to the page on Goddaddys server.


----------



## nedmac (Sep 6, 2003)

Sorry, try this http://casanelfarm.info/


----------



## ehymel (Aug 12, 2007)

Very simple error... in your tag, you're missing a space. You have:

```
<embed src="triplechar.swfquality=high" ...
```
but it should be:

```
<embed src="triplechar.swf" quality="high" ...
```


----------



## nedmac (Sep 6, 2003)

I was so hoping it was that simple, but the issue still remains.(unless i did something wrong) If it had worked, I was going to ask why (or how)would the space" be taken out of the HTML file to begin with, and 2. how would it have worked on another site?


----------



## nedmac (Sep 6, 2003)

Still struggling with this issue, any other suggestions?


----------

